

Old Dog in a 2.0 World - sunspeck
http://civinomics.wordpress.com/2013/05/31/old-dog-in-a-2-0-world/

======
sunspeck
This guy basically brought the internet to our little seaside town decades
ago.

Looks like he's now trying to foster a startup culture here just over the
mountains from the Valley.

